# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Nhập cảnh du lịch Singapore - những điều nên biết

## travelvietnam

*Theo Hiệp định miễn thị thực nhập cảnh cho công dân 2 nước giữa Việt Nam và Singapore (có hiệu lực đối với công dân Việt Nam từ ngày 10/11/2003, đối với công dân Xin-ga-po từ ngày 01/12/2003) công dân Việt Nam mang hộ chiếu phổ thông sẽ được miễn thị thực (visa) khi nhập cảnh du lịch Singapore  với thời gian tạm trú không quá 30 ngày, tuy nhiên cần phải biết rằng  việc miễn trừ thị thực không có nghĩa là tất cả mọi người sang du lịch Singapore đều được nhập cảnh.*

**
* Singapore Flyer*
 
Không ít khách du lịch Việt Nam (đi du lịch tự túc) đã không được hải quan Singapore cho nhập cảnh du lịch Singapore  và bị trả về nước vì nhiều lý do khác nhau. Bao nhiêu công sức, tiền  bạc, kế hoạch chuẩn bị bổng dưng tan thành mây khói thật khó có thể tả  nổi thất vọng và bực tức của những ai gặp phải tình huống như vậy.

Mình xin được chia sẻ một vài điều để có thể giúp các bạn nhập cảnh du lịch Singapore dễ dàng hơn:

*Hộ chiếu*

Theo quy định, khi đi nước ngoài với mục đích du lịch, hộ chiếu của bạn phải còn hạn tối thiểu 6 tháng. Muốn đi du lịch Singapore bạn cũng cần phải có hộ chiếu đáp ứng được yêu cầu nói trên.

*Vé máy bay*

Singapore chỉ miễn thị thực nhập cảnh cho công dân Việt Nam mang hộ chiếu phổ thông với điều kiện người đó phải xuất trình vé máy bay khứ hồi từ Việt Nam đi du lịch Singapore và ngược lại.

Các hãng hàng không đang khai thác chặng bay từ Việt Nam đi du lịch Singapore có thể kể đến: Tiger Airways, Jet Star, Lion Air, Vietnam Airlines, Singapore Airlines,...
*
Khách sạn*

Khi nhập cảnh du lịch Singapore bạn sẽ được hỏi về địa chỉ lưu trú tại Singapore,  nếu bạn không có - khả năng bạn không được nhập cảnh là khá cao. Vì vậy  bạn nên đặt trước dịch vụ lưu trú, và hãy luôn giữ booking đặt phòng khách sạn (có tên và địa chỉ liên hệ của khách sạn) bên mình. Nếu bạn lưu trú tại nhà người thân thì phải biết rõ địa chỉ nơi bạn sẽ lưu trú.
*
Tiền mặt và thẻ tín dụng*

Khách du lịch đi du lịch tự túc có thể sẽ không được nhập cảnh du lịch Singapore nếu hải quan tại sân bay cho rằng khách du lịch đó "không phù hợp với đất nước Singapore". Có nhiều nguyên nhân dẫn đến việc không được nhập cảnh do "không phù hợp với đất nước Singapore"  trong đó có nguyên nhân liên quan đến số tiền mà bạn mang theo. Nên  mang theo một lượng tiền mặt và tốt nhất là nên có thêm thẻ tín dụng.

Xuất nhập cảnh Singapore mang theo ngoại tệ không hạn chế, nhưng cần làm thủ tục trình báo, nếu không khi rời khỏi Singapore chỉ được đem theo số ngoại tệ trị giá 2000 đôla Singapore.
*
Trang phục và hành lý*

Khi sang du lịch Singapore  , nên ăn mặc đàng hoàng và có tư thế tự tin khi vào quầy làm thủ tục  nhập cảnh. Nếu biết tạo cho mình một vẻ bề ngoài lịch sự thì bạn đã tạo  cho mình hình ảnh đủ để không làm vị nhân viên đó có lý do để nghi ngờ.

Mình từng nhận được phản ánh của một bạn đọc rằng bạn đó không được nhập cảnh du lịch Singapore chỉ vì mặc đồ ngắn.
*
Đừng mang đồ cấm*

Ma túy và các đồ bị cấm mang theo khi nhập cảnh Singapore,  đừng bao giờ mang hộ đồ cho ai nếu bạn không biết người đó vì liệu bạn  có biết có gì trong túi hành lý đó không? và nếu đó là người xấu thì sao  và bạn không thể chứng mình rằng mình vô tội được.Trường hợp ai gửi đồ  thì nên nói họ thông cảm và kiểm tra luôn là đồ gì và đề nghị viết rõ  tên người gửi và người nhận.Đó là biết pháp bảo vệ bạn.

Hiệp định miễn thị thực nhập cảnh cho công dân Việt Nam khi nhập cảnh   Singapore  có quy định: Miễn thị thực cho người mang hộ chiếu phổ thông,   thời  gian tạm trú không quá 30 ngày, với điều kiện hộ chiếu còn giá trị   ít  nhất 6 tháng và có vé khứ hồi hoặc vé đi tiếp nước khác, có khả  năng   tài chính chi trả trong thời gian tạm trú và có đủ các điều kiện  cần   thiết để đi tiếp nước khác, bao gồm cả thị thực.

----------

